# Expecting puppies Feb. 22



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

We are expecting AKC Pembroke Welsh Corgi puppies on feb. 22. This is Sarah's second time. The last time thoughts got sick and we hand raised the nine puppies. We kept one. This time we are hoping for an easier time for her. Here are pictures of the sire and of Sarah. Sarah is fawn and white. The sore, Morgan is Tri.we own Morgan

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Here are picture of Zan, her puppy from last time that we kept.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

May I ask, why did you breed her?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

My parents raise corgis. This time however was not suppose to happen. My brother left both of them out unattended. Mom didn't want to rebreed Sarah until next year.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Here is a better picture of our sweet Sarah 

She does have four legs by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

can't wait to see them


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you! Me either

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How's the expecting momma?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

She is doing great excepting starting to get more and more grouchy. She growled at Zan, the pup from her last liter today. Lol pregnancy hormones.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

New pictures of Sarah! I just took them. We are expecting 3-4 puppies hopefully no more than that!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OOOOOH, how exciting!! They are both so pretty!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

More pictures taken tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

20 days til Sarah is due.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Puppies are on the way

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

How exciting!! We had our first ever litter of pups, border collie, back in december and all 9 of them have gone to great new homes. Good Luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

This is Sara's second litter. Her first litter was nine and we bottle raised them she had a c-section the first time. This time see delivered normally and had 5 unfortunately we list two. We now have 1 boy and 2 girls 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost two! :hug: They are adorable!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you. Out of the 5 only one was born breathing well. The others we had to swing to "jump start" them. This isn't abnormal with a first timer. Technically since her first litter was born via c-section and we raised them this is her first litter. She's a fantastic mother though!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are so sweet! so sorry about the 2 that didn't make it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute! Glad you were able to save them


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are gorgeous pups , congrats 
Sorry about the ones you lost


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone. We are very happy that despite losing two Sara is healthy and her 3 pups are doing good. The two she lost she didn't want anything to do with. She didn't even let us know that she had them. Thankfully she and the three pups are doing good now. We have one of her pups from her last litter that we bottle raised. Ill put a picture of him up to show what these babies should (hopefully) will look like.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Zan one of the puppies we hand raised...

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Pictures of puppies. 2/24/13. Two days old.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , so cute


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

4 days old!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Puppies are doing great walking around. One was even trying to play with my toes this morning. They are so cute. Their names are Hodge (boy), Cheyanne (girl), and Miracle (girl). Miracle is the one that was chewing on my toes this morning. I'm gonna try and get pictures of them tonight to show you. I do have a picture of there full older brother (he is out of the same dam and sire). Here are two pictures of him.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm glad they are doing good!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you. Here are some pictures of Hodge, the boy.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

And pictures of Cheyanne

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

And finally Miracle

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

